# Happy 2013



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy new Year Everyone=) 
2013 is gonna be awesome! Keep the faith! 

:clap2:



So busy lately and haven't posted my greeting! 
Just noticed one of my post was deleted


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gracelu said:


> Happy new Year Everyone=)
> 2013 is gonna be awesome! Keep the faith!
> 
> :clap2:
> ...


Posts get deleted by admin if they seem to be advertising or against forum rules .. 

You can ask the forum admins, if in doubt


----------



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi! 

Thanks.. Can you help me how to contact the admin?

So I will know clearly how can I have healthy post =) 


Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

the item on the top right corner, Information, has all the details you need.

BTW, I too am a fellow user of this forum .. 

do take some time to read the FAQs 

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ: Terms of Use

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## wikimee (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Chinese New Year.


----------



## chuagkc (Apr 26, 2013)

Happy 2013

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## pichuya (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy new year!


----------

